# Are high, small cheekbones better?



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

All scientific literature and images I read pertaining human skull morphology dimorphism and sex determination mainly points to the supraorbitals and the lower jaw to be the most dimorphic facial bones, not much at all about the actual zygomatic bone which people here worship. If a bone isnt dimorphic that pretty much means it's not masculine, and dimorphism is what makes you sexy or express hormonal health

Having a boxy, angular orbit seems to be what matters, where the upper (supraorbitals), lateral (zygomatic) and lower (zygomatic and maxillary bones) margins all constitute a generally square or angular shape from having low set and pronounced supraorbitals, high set, laterally flanged zygomatic bones that form an almost straight line with the part of the orbit from the upper maxilla 








It's almost impossible to have an angular lower portion of the orbit if you dont have laterally flanged, high set cheekbones 










This is a forensic replica of what the "scientists" described as an "unusually robust mongoloid male skull"






This is how they described his skull 








No mention of the zygos for some reason 







Sex estimation paper; also no mention of the zygos. Apparently they would rather use bones at the base of your skull like the nuchal Crest rather than the zygos






Not much difference between male and female zygomatic morphology other than male zygos being larger and having bony protuberances from larger muscle attachments 


Much more dimorphism in the lower jaw where you have a larger ramus, more robust coronoid and condylar process, rami flexure, gonion protuberance, lateral eversion and sharpness, mandibular body eversion, mentalis protuberance and square shape (chin shape was determined to be the best sex determining characteristic in the mandible with 80% of males having square chins and less than 15% of females having square chins) 




If you have high cheekbones, forget about getting zygo implants bc it's just fairytale dragon chasing (listing every surgery in the book to fit hyper idealized standards on a forum is much easier than going out there and doing it, but the fantasy still feels good; mental masturbation). If you lack forward growth get fillers. orbit shape is one of those things that can make you look extremely beta and it cant be fixed bc its constituted by so many different processes of different bones 


Low body fat + roids + lower jaw custom implant+ tan + long hair 


zygo implants are a meme and the least impactful surgery with the highest risk/reward ratio


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 7, 2019)

avg male poster on right


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> avg male poster on right


Glad this wasnt another one of your "hehe XD animal fat is essential everyone should eat liver and donkey dicks"


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 7, 2019)

Would u rather have small high set cheekboens like Alian Delon or big lowset ones like asians


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 7, 2019)

will read this


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 7, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Glad this wasnt another one of your "hehe XD animal fat is essential everyone should eat liver and donkey dicks"


your mother must be the #1 supporter of this diet then, as she chokes down my sausage nightly like her life depends on it


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 7, 2019)

as someone with high, small cheekbones i'm going to cope and say yes


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> as someone with high, small cheekbones i'm going to cope and say yes


My OWN conclusion says that yes indeed high cheekbones are better because of how they contribute to making the orbit more angular. Johnny Depp and asian tier cheekbones look fem tbh


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Would u rather have small high set cheekboens like Alian Delon or big lowset ones like asians


Definitely Delon cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Dec 7, 2019)

good post


----------



## her (Dec 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Would u rather have small high set cheekboens like Alian Delon or big lowset ones like asians


I would rather have big high set cheekbones.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 7, 2019)

why did you include tan. tan is looksmin for you


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 7, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> View attachment 186120
> 
> 
> My OWN conclusion says that yes indeed high cheekbones are better because of how they contribute to making the orbit more angular. Johnny Depp and asian tier cheekbones look fem tbh
> ...


it’s over for me bc i have orbital hypoplasia so my orbitals are stunted in growth. i have good zygos but my infra and supra orbitals are dog shit. i basically have the same eye area as i was when i was 8, just more eye bags and dark circles


her said:


> I would rather have big high set cheekbones.


bc ur hapa


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 7, 2019)

High small cheekbones are ideal...UNLESS you have the bones to support them..Like good jaw and an overall forward maxilla

But high and small reigns supreme...But carved, not ball-shaped

So like Opry or Gandy is ideal


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 7, 2019)

WIDE FORWARD HIGH CHEEKBONES = bEST


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> High small cheekbones are ideal...UNLESS you have the bones to support them..Like good jaw and an overall forward maxilla
> 
> But high and small reigns supreme...But carved, not ball-shaped
> 
> So like Opry or Gandy is ideal


When lean high cheekbones can give this insane rugged look





His orbit is insanely angular and compact. People overlook how huge oprys supraorbitals are. They arguably add more to his angular masc orbit than his zygos do. His zygos arent huge or super forward grown they're just high like most caucasoid skulls, and as a model hes shredded so they show enough. But his supras and maxilla are really what make his eyes and orbit shape so excellent


ugly nebula said:


> When lean high cheekbones can give this insane rugged look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention the low setting of his supras. It's mainly that not just the size


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 7, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> When lean high cheekbones can give this insane rugged look
> 
> View attachment 186149
> 
> ...


High IQ post


----------



## Zyros (Dec 7, 2019)

I think I have that square orbital (more the top part since its bone hooding and lower eyelids are rather round), high placed but small cheekbones. The bad thing about it is that small cheekbones require you to be at absolute lowest bodyfat to be seen. ots a double edged sword since lowe set bug big cheekbones allow you to have a chiseled look at higher bloat levels.

I actuallybhave a very strange orbital area since I have a weak almost flat glabella yet the supraorbitals are really low set (the hooding you see in the pic is all bone, there is zero fat in my eyebrows) and the orbitals themselves are portruding. I can see my eyebrows trough peripheral vision but I dont have that portruding masculine bump at the top of nose


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 7, 2019)

*YES *


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Would u rather have small high set cheekboens like Alian Delon or big lowset ones like asians


Which one does jeremy meeks have?


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

looxmakser49 said:


> small high zygos > big low zygos
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Size is not much of a concern since you can use fillers to add the size you need. What matters is the setting because the zygos comprise a part of the orbit and having low set cheekbones will make it impossible to have an angular lower portion of the orbit. That entails eye tilt, support, PFL, and DOMness. The guy you posted still has relatively small cheek bones compared to the type of low set and big cheekbones I described which are usually seen in robust native americans, Indians and mongoloid skulls 


You're quantifying the size which isnt the point. The high set cheekbones will look smaller regardless especially combined with a long ramus because they will leave a lot of space unsupported in the buccal region


----------



## Zyros (Dec 7, 2019)

looxmakser49 said:


> small high zygos > big low zygos
> 
> but
> 
> ...


yeH hes inssne


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 186185
> 
> 
> I think I have that square orbital (more the top part since its bone hooding and lower eyelids are rather round), high placed but small cheekbones. The bad thing about it is that small cheekbones require you to be at absolute lowest bodyfat to be seen. ots a double edged sword since lowe set bug big cheekbones allow you to have a chiseled look at higher bloat levels.
> ...


Yeah, high set cheekbones that arent huge provide only support at the top leaving the entire buccal region unsupported. With a non lean face, you'll basically have flat nonexistant zygos

Your case isnt very weird. You dont have marked supras or a glabella but your supras are very low set. Glabella is really important for masculinity, also the infraglabellar notch where you combine a developed glabella with a high set nasal bone


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 7, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Which one does jeremy meeks have?


high and large.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> high and large.


Its meduim set i think but they are large. High set and large is the best lol.


----------



## GigantorMaxxer (Dec 7, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> All scientific literature and images I read pertaining human skull morphology dimorphism and sex determination mainly points to the supraorbitals and the lower jaw to be the most dimorphic facial bones, not much at all about the actual zygomatic bone which people here worship. If a bone isnt dimorphic that pretty much means it's not masculine, and dimorphism is what makes you sexy or express hormonal health
> 
> Having a boxy, angular orbit seems to be what matters, where the upper (supraorbitals), lateral (zygomatic) and lower (zygomatic and maxillary bones) margins all constitute a generally square or angular shape from having low set and pronounced supraorbitals, high set, laterally flanged zygomatic bones that form an almost straight line with the part of the orbit from the upper maxilla
> 
> ...


Good discussion. Zygomatic isn't dimorphic, but visible bone structure is

I like very much skull development and i have saved that image that determines sex through shape of bones, maybe later i will dive deeper in bone studies


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

GigantorMaxxer said:


> Good discussion. Zygomatic isn't dimorphic, but visible bone structure is
> 
> I like very much skull development and i have saved that image that determines sex through shape of bones, maybe later i will dive deeper in bone studies


Definitely. Being lean is absolutely essential. Halo cheeks have insane halo potential. You need to have a really bad lower jaw, orbit and harmony to not benefit at all from getting lean


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 7, 2019)

I think that big Cheekbones are a feminine trait, you can see that woman in general have bigger Cheekbones not only in side but in forward.


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 7, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I think that big Cheekbones are a feminine trait, you can see that woman in general have bigger Cheekbones not only in side but in forward.








Males have wider faces and if you compare average male and average female zygos, the male one would be bigger. I know what you mean, though. Females tend to look like they have "bigger" (more like rounder) zygos than males because of a lack of gonial flang, less developed cranial vault, parietal and temporal bones. Since those bones are bigger and wider in males, they form an angle with the cheekbones and it makes them look "flat".


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 7, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> View attachment 186237
> 
> 
> Males have wider faces and if you compare average male and average female zygos, the male one would be bigger. I know what you mean, though. Females tend to look like they have "bigger" (more like rounder) zygos than males because of a lack of gonial flang, less developed cranial vault, parietal and temporal bones. Since those bones are bigger and wider in males, they form an angle with the cheekbones and it makes them look "flat".




I used to compare and rate zygos of people at the 3/4


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 7, 2019)

Small protruding highset is high-class and masculine. Big cheekbone look feminine tbh.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 8, 2019)

tfw i don't have cillian murphy-tier zygos


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 21, 2020)

Cheekbones?


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Feb 21, 2020)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 186185
> 
> 
> I think I have that square orbital (more the top part since its bone hooding and lower eyelids are rather round), high placed but small cheekbones. The bad thing about it is that small cheekbones require you to be at absolute lowest bodyfat to be seen. ots a double edged sword since lowe set bug big cheekbones allow you to have a chiseled look at higher bloat levels.
> ...



Protruding masculine bump? Hook nose?


looxmakser49 said:


> small high zygos > big low zygos
> 
> but
> 
> ...



I saw a girl at the library today with ramirez tier bones her jaw zygos and mouth width were EXACTLY the same it was sublime looking at her


ugly nebula said:


> Size is not much of a concern since you can use fillers to add the size you need. What matters is the setting because the zygos comprise a part of the orbit and having low set cheekbones will make it impossible to have an angular lower portion of the orbit. That entails eye tilt, support, PFL, and DOMness. The guy you posted still has relatively small cheek bones compared to the type of low set and big cheekbones I described which are usually seen in robust native americans, Indians and mongoloid skulls
> 
> 
> You're quantifying the size which isnt the point. The high set cheekbones will look smaller regardless especially combined with a long ramus because they will leave a lot of space unsupported in the buccal region



Not true at all cheekbones add very little support to the eyes it is mainly infra orbitals that are responsible for that


Zyros said:


> View attachment 186185
> 
> 
> I think I have that square orbital (more the top part since its bone hooding and lower eyelids are rather round), high placed but small cheekbones. The bad thing about it is that small cheekbones require you to be at absolute lowest bodyfat to be seen. ots a double edged sword since lowe set bug big cheekbones allow you to have a chiseled look at higher bloat levels.
> ...



Bro you have straight eyebrows so either both your glabella and browridge are not protruding or both are post 3/4th so we can see the browridge and side to see the glabella


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 21, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Protruding masculine bump? Hook nose?
> 
> 
> I saw a girl at the library today with ramirez tier bones her jaw zygos and mouth width were EXACTLY the same it was sublime looking at her
> ...


Exactly. I have no cheekbones at all, but my eye area isn’t terrible. I think you’re right..


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 21, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly. I have no cheekbones at all, but my eye area isn’t terrible. I think you’re right..



He is absolutely right, cheekbones are lateral, infraorbitals are the most important giving under eye support






Red line


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 21, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> He is absolutely right, cheekbones are lateral, infraorbitals are the most important giving under eye support
> 
> View attachment 277240
> 
> ...


What do you suggest I get to fix my under eye area. I have bags and tear troughs


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 21, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> What do you suggest I get to fix my under eye area. I have bags and tear troughs



Thats really hard to asnwer, these things are not only caused by one thing, there is structural, bloody, pigmentar and vascular (4 reasons)...

(Talking with a doctor would be the best)

But try to correct sleep, do more exercises and take some Vit C.


----------

